# Bianchi Dolomiti: Production version



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a photo of an an actual final production Bianchi Dolomiti courtesy of Yellow Jersey Bike Shop.

Looks like Bianchi went with a partial Celeste carbon fork instead of that all black one on the official website, good move I think. However, the fork crown is for an integrated headset/headtube as you can see.

I think the Celeste fork makes all the difference. I still think the brown saddle looks out of place, a white saddle would have been a better match.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

still f'ed up... too much black, fork crown, giant dork disc (albeit camo'ed in clear clear). they need to just sell the frame


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Agreed. This would do better as a frame only... with either an all celeste carbon fork or a chrome steel fork.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Agree too. More chrome, or polished AL at least.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

They should have waited for Athena, and got those kids in China to build a proper fork.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, no excuses on the fork I think. There are plenty of Taiwanese catalog chrome forks that Bianchi could've spec'd for this bike. 

Even Kona specs their budget Paddy Wagon with a cromoly lugged fork.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

agreed on the fork but I have seen that exact bike in person and the picture doesn't really do it justice...

the chrome that there is really pops in person and the suede (or whatever) saddle doesn't look that bad in person.

I also wish it was available as a frameset


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

As with ALL Bianchis, the Dolomiti have "Made in Italy" on its tubes. We all know that all Bianchis are made in Asia. Just wondering if the same is true for this new steel frame. After all, if Bianchi wanted to really go retro classic, then they should truly be made in Italy and not just finished in Italy. Not trying to start up another debate/arguement about "Made in blah blah blah" here because I don't have anything against made in Asia carbon frames- I would get a Willier Cento Uno or a Fondriest TF1 or TF2 or a Colnago CX-1 or a Pinarello Prince if money was no object. But when it comes to lugged steel, I for one will only buy a true "Made in Italy" lugged steel frames. I checked off a Tommasini Tecno. Need to check off a Colnago Master X Light, Gios Compact Pro, and De Rosa Neo Primato in the future. And if this Dolimiti is really made in Italy, then it too will have to be added to my list. Anyone know the scoop??? Thanks.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Ride-Fly said:


> As with ALL Bianchis, the Dolomiti have "Made in Italy" on its tubes. We all know that all Bianchis are made in Asia. Just wondering if the same is true for this new steel frame. ... Anyone know the scoop??? Thanks.


Not sure other than the sticker on the frame says Made in Italy, but as you mentioned we all know that can mean "finished" in Italy.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't really dig its current setup but its got potential. Threaded steel fork and polished components would do wonders.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

It's got potential, but there are few things that should be changed for my tastes. First, the fork. Why an integrated fork on this frame? It looks like someone threw together a build with spare parts. Next, why the brown saddle? Finally, the stem. Every component on the bike is black, and then they put on a silver stem. I don't have an issue on whether the stem is black or silver per se, but the look should be consistent on the whole bike.

On another note, isn't this the same frame as the Kona Kapu?


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, that fork does look mighty strange on that frame. Even if it's not a chrome fork, being an integrated fork with a non-integrated headset just looks strange.

To me, if they would have painted the entire fork instead of just the top, it would look better.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The bicycle actually looks quite beautiful in person. I agree about the carbon fork (and the stem is pretty awful, too), but why all the hate for the brown saddle? Brown is a true retro color.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

$3300 seems kinda spendy for Veloce to me.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Hrmph.*

Like I said on our my Raleigh Clubman for 2009, you've got to pick black, OR silver / chrome. Don't fuss around with both.

On the Bianchi, Chrome lugs, black headset, black spacers, chrome stem, what gives?

That frame is beautiful. People say they should sell the frame alone, and it makes conceptual sense, but in their defense framesets are great to buy but hard to sell.

SPAM / HIJACK ALERT!! 

That's why I'm really happy we'll have both the Clubman (welded, slightly sloping top tube, silver accessories) and the Record Ace (lugged, straight tubes, white bike with black bits.)

Honestly I would like to build up a Record Ace with more traditional stuff, and may yet do that -- but the Ultegra 6700 is a sales draw in of itself. Glad we kept the downtube bosses on it. People around here have the same murmurs about hoping on a frameset.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

I like the black. I agree about how Bianchi just needed to commit to either black or silver and be done with it. Actually, now that I look at, it's really just the stem that is an eyesore Put a black a stem on it and it's 90% there.

Complaints aside, gotta say it's good to see Bianchi sell a bike like this, just wish it wasn't $3300. I'd pay $1900 for it maybe.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Hijack complete*

If you're interested, this is what the Record Ace looks like. It doesn't have Campagnolo on it, and it isn't made, sorry, "assembled" in Italy, but it has the new Ultegra 6700 on it.

This bike will cost under $2,000.




Le Wrench said:


> I like the black. I agree about how Bianchi just needed to commit to either black or silver and be done with it. Actually, now that I look at, it's really just the stem that is an eyesore Put a black a stem on it and it's 90% there.
> 
> Complaints aside, gotta say it's good to see Bianchi sell a bike like this, just wish it wasn't $3300. I'd pay $1900 for it maybe.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Argentius said:


> If you're interested, this is what the Record Ace looks like. It doesn't have Campagnolo on it, and it isn't made, sorry, "assembled" in Italy, but it has the new Ultegra 6700 on it.
> 
> This bike will cost under $2,000.


Personally, I think that is a far better looking bike than the Dolomiti. Argentius do you know what type of wheels it has not it?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Wheels*



lousylegs said:


> Personally, I think that is a far better looking bike than the Dolomiti. Argentius do you know what type of wheels it has not it?


They're the kind of wheels that make the bike cost <$2k! 

That is to say, they are an OEM wheelset, pretty standard stuff. 28-hole hole Joytech hubs and a "Weinmann" rim. 

Spec'ing handbuilts is hard these days.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Argentius said:


> If you're interested, this is what the Record Ace looks like. It doesn't have Campagnolo on it, and it isn't made, sorry, "assembled" in Italy, but it has the new Ultegra 6700 on it.
> 
> This bike will cost under $2,000.


Sweet with just one exception. 

The new Ultegra 6700 cranks are too heavy looking and aggro for an otherwise impressive bike. Shimano has been heading towards this trend. Even the last generation 6600 and DA 7800 were already pushing it, but at least those had a polished look that could blend into an old retro bike build.

Under 2 grand is good price for all that. The 6700 STI lever alone are listed at $550 at Jenson.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Agree*

Definitely my take, too, but there aren't really many quality cranksets on the market that look the "classic" part -- at least for geared bikes.

I have a Record 10 Aluminum crank that I'm going to swap out with mine.

I can probably sell the 6700 crank for a couple bills anyway.

The 6700 group on the Record Ace is complete minus the brakes -- so you get the shifters, derailleurs, crank, cassette, and chain. I like the feel of the shifting a lot, but I've only messed with it in the showroom so far.




Le Wrench said:


> Sweet with just one exception.
> 
> The new Ultegra 6700 cranks are too heavy looking and aggro for an otherwise impressive bike. Shimano has been heading towards this trend. Even the last generation 6600 and DA 7800 were already pushing it, but at least those had a polished look that could blend into an old retro bike build.
> 
> Under 2 grand is good price for all that. The 6700 STI lever alone are listed at $550 at Jenson.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I saw that bike at Yellow Jersey on Memorial day weekend, The fork is an abomination, period!

It desperately needs a lugged, chromed steel fork and threaded headset. I just looks gobbed together.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Touch0Gray said:


> I just looks gobbed together.


So it's got the vibe of a frankenbike eh?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Definitely my take, too, but there aren't really many quality cranksets on the market that look the "classic" part -- at least for geared bikes.
> 
> I have a Record 10 Aluminum crank that I'm going to swap out with mine.
> 
> ...




what about sugino? I wouldn't be afraid to mix, heck, there are some cos that would call an otherwise all-record bike w/ fsa cranks a "full record gruppo"


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

holy cromoly said:


> So it's got the vibe of a frankenbike eh?


It really does in my opinion. I have a 2002 veloce, steel fork, all celeste, brooks antique brown tape (finished with hemp), matching saddle, I have removed ALL black (stem and seatpost) and replaced with nitto, Silver nitto randonneur bars and silver wheels (mavic laced to campy hubs) with all decals removed), THAT is what the Dolomite should look like!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Touch0Gray said:


> It really does in my opinion. I have a 2002 veloce, steel fork, all celeste, brooks antique brown tape (finished with hemp), matching saddle, I have removed ALL black (stem and seatpost) and replaced with nitto, Silver nitto randonneur bars and silver wheels (mavic laced to campy hubs) with all decals removed), THAT is what the Dolomite should look like!


I know you what you mean and agree.
Seems to be a trend with Bianchi I have to admit, mashing up parts.

I used to ride a 2006 Veloce and it too was a mix of silver and black with now dated looking faded fork to reveal the carbon weave. I took off all the black and put on silver, but was then left with the half celeste/black fork and it still looked odd. Road very nicely though! Still have memories of the loud Campy Vento hubs.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

My 2002 is the last year they had a steel fork, threaded. It came with a black threadless stem, with TWO adapters to get it there....I put an elegant, threaded stem on her and it was like a new bike.

As for the noisy hubs thing......I just put a set of Khamsin on my Trek 5000 and OMG.......there would be NO sneaking up on someone if you were coasting, it sounds like swarm of horny locusts!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Henri65 said:


> $3300 seems kinda spendy for Veloce to me.


It is spendy indeed. I bought my steel 06 Bianchi Veloce that came with a Veloce group & Vento wheels for $1400 new.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

foggypeake said:


> On another note, isn't this the same frame as the Kona Kapu?


It's definitely not the same as my 08 Kapu, but it strongly resembles the 09 Kapu. Both have similar lugs, especially the extending spear point seat cluster lug. However, the 09 Kapu has a 1 1/18 headtube and Dolomiti has 1" headtube.

But it's quite possible that the two were built by the same factory in Taiwan, aside from the headtubes, the similarities are uncanny. 

I wouldn't be surprise if both the Kapu and Dolomiti came out of the Maxway factory in Taiwan. They are known to be one of highend steel manufacturers. They have some nice catalog lugged frames if you look through their catalog. Check out the sweet luggged 853 frame with matching luggged stem.
https://www.maxway.com.tw/


----------



## caseyvt (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola TouchOGray, 
Got a picture of your 2002 Veloce?


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Said before. I will repeat.

PICK one of the following. BLACK, WHITE, or CHROME...


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Argentius said:


> If you're interested, this is what the Record Ace looks like. It doesn't have Campagnolo on it, and it isn't made, sorry, "assembled" in Italy, but it has the new Ultegra 6700 on it.
> 
> This bike will cost under $2,000.












Very nice for under 2k. I have a 70's Raleigh Record in the garage with suicide brakes. It still had the original tires and looked like it was never ridden. I found it in the garbage in perfect condition. I bent the darn handle bars pulling in with my truck though (late night at the bar). I'm so mad about that. The thing is beautiful though with lined lugs. I do agree with all the comments about too over priced for campagnolo veloce. I don't like the silver stem or brown saddle. Can't believe the headset or the fork either. I don't know why a classic bike would be built that way without the option of a steel fork. Doesn't that head set need a specific fork to work with it. Steel forks available couldn't even be used if that's the case. My Tecno has a threadless fork though which I really like.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Le Wrench said:


> Sweet with just one exception.
> 
> The new Ultegra 6700 cranks are too heavy looking and aggro for an otherwise impressive bike. Shimano has been heading towards this trend. Even the last generation 6600 and DA 7800 were already pushing it, but at least those had a polished look that could blend into an old retro bike build.
> 
> Under 2 grand is good price for all that. The 6700 STI lever alone are listed at $550 at Jenson.


Yikes, 500 bucks for a lever.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

caseyvt said:


> Hola TouchOGray,
> Got a picture of your 2002 Veloce?


I do.......


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

I came across a shop that can get the Dolomiti as frame only for $1899.

Link here incase anyone is interested.


----------



## bigyakman (May 5, 2021)

Hello time travelers. Fast forward to 2021. I built my dolomiti with a vintage Moser aluminum fork, the loveliest aluminum fork i have yet to see. It is quite natural with the bike, I managed to match the celeste with a home paint job. Looks fantastic and makes the bike handle superbly. This is the best steel frame I have ever owned , it is light for steel in spite of the lugs. Great road feel. Best steel bike I have ever owned. The carbon fork it came with DID NOT have the proper rake for this frame and it was squiggly to say the least. With the lovely Moser fork, the bike is excellent , a total keeper. Carry On!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bigyakman said:


> Hello time travelers. Fast forward to 2021. I built my dolomiti with a vintage Moser aluminum fork, the loveliest aluminum fork i have yet to see. It is quite natural with the bike, I managed to match the celeste with a home paint job. Looks fantastic and makes the bike handle superbly. This is the best steel frame I have ever owned , it is light for steel in spite of the lugs. Great road feel. Best steel bike I have ever owned. The carbon fork it came with DID NOT have the proper rake for this frame and it was squiggly to say the least. With the lovely Moser fork, the bike is excellent , a total keeper. Carry On!


Interesting that one cannot find a currently made steel bike with anything except a carbon fork.

Glad your project was a success!


----------



## bigyakman (May 5, 2021)

Lombard said:


> Interesting that one cannot find a currently made steel bike with anything except a carbon fork.
> 
> Glad your project was a success!


lol this thread is so old I did not expect anyone to see my entry. 
Yes the Dolomiti was a strange find. It was hanging on the wall of my buddy's bike shop in Virginia and I convinced him to sell it. He told me he ordered it at InterBike or something because it had a beautiful crowned steel fork on display there. When it arrived it had the hideous and non-functional carbon fork. The bike did not steer at all with that fork...so I went on a crusade to find a steel fork and collected several. None worked ...but the Moser fork I finally found worked perfectly, looked good, and allowed me to go to a threadless 1 inch headset. I dont understand Bianchi marketing this bike at all, a really half-assed effort. All said , it is a great steel bike. That said, in my old age I have come to see the limitations of steel. I dont like the weight penalty when compared to even good aluminum. And nothing beats my Dean Superlite...my quest to find a better bike failed. The Dolomiti is very good when tweaked too ...but its not hand =made in Italy is it?
I just cannot see spending $2000 for a brand name Italian steel bike now, steel fork and all, no matter how sexy, when i can find much better preformance elsewhere.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bigyakman said:


> lol this thread is so old I did not expect anyone to see my entry.
> Yes the Dolomiti was a strange find. It was hanging on the wall of my buddy's bike shop in Virginia and I convinced him to sell it. He told me he ordered it at InterBike or something because it had a beautiful crowned steel fork on display there. When it arrived it had the hideous and non-functional carbon fork. The bike did not steer at all with that fork...so I went on a crusade to find a steel fork and collected several. None worked ...but the Moser fork I finally found worked perfectly, looked good, and allowed me to go to a threadless 1 inch headset. I dont understand Bianchi marketing this bike at all, a really half-assed effort. All said , it is a great steel bike. That said, in my old age I have come to see the limitations of steel. I dont like the weight penalty when compared to even good aluminum. And nothing beats my Dean Superlite...my quest to find a better bike failed. The Dolomiti is very good when tweaked too ...but its not hand =made in Italy is it?
> I just cannot see spending $2000 for a brand name Italian steel bike now, steel fork and all, no matter how sexy, when i can find much better preformance elsewhere.


Not to worry, when you post in an old ancient thread, it gets bumped back up to the top of the list, LOL!

When you look at weight, steel alloys can be quite light depending on the alloy and tubes. Not long ago, Jamis made the Quest Elite which was Reynolds 631 CroMo. It was 20 lbs fully built with 105 components. You won't get lighter than this unless you go full carbon. This was a mainstream production bike and retailed at around $1,800. Jamis discontinued it a couple of years ago.


----------



## bigyakman (May 5, 2021)

Lombard said:


> Not to worry, when you post in an old ancient thread, it gets bumped back up to the top of the list, LOL!
> 
> When you look at weight, steel alloys can be quite light depending on the alloy and tubes. Not long ago, Jamis made the Quest Elite which was Reynolds 631 CroMo. It was 20 lbs fully built with 105 components. You won't get lighter than this unless you go full carbon. This was a mainstream production bike and retailed at around $1,800. Jamis discontinued it a couple of years ago.


oh yeah understood. the dolomiti is on the light side, which is surprising given the chunky solid feel and big lugs. I recall when i was in italy cycling, a guy was there getting a replacement for a Scapin steel bike that crumpled when he hit a pothole ....oversized light tubes have limits. I myself find well designed aluminum quite pleasing. I am sure the Caad 13 is light and responsive. I bought a no name aluminum frame from Merlin...$175 DELIVERED to my door! which is wonderful bike now!!


----------

